# A few (more) questions about Empire Builder roomettes



## Matt M. (Aug 21, 2018)

Hello all! I recently made a post about riding the Empire Builder in coach right after Christmas, so I just wanted to update everyone. I ended up buying a roomette for the trip thanks to your input! Using that Amsnag site I found a ticket for only $350 more than the coach ticket by changing my travel dates to December 30-Jan 1; I assume the cheaper price is because I'll be on the train over New Year's Eve. That's not a problem though, it'll at least be a New Year's Eve to remember! Plus I think alcohol is allowed in the roomettes, so if that's true I'll be able to pop a cork somewhere in the middle of Montana at midnight and celebrate! And now I don't have to worry about whether the train will be busy/packed or not since I get my own room to myself! Thank you all for your input, it was really helpful and very much appreciated. Riding in a roomette does give me a few more questions though:

*1)*Are there any specific things you think I should bring since I have my own room? I've done a search through other posts here and I saw someone suggest bringing a power strip since the roomettes only have one outlet (which is a great idea). Are there any other things a first-time traveler like myself should bring that I wouldn't necessarily think of?

*2)*I've read that you can get meals delivered to your room rather than eating in the dining car. I think I'd like to get breakfast delivered to my room one morning, but is it a big pain for the Sleeper Car Attendants? I'm not a morning person at all, and I love the idea of just slowly waking up with breakfast in bed while looking out the window at the snowy landscape, but if it's a big hassle for the attendant to bring food all the way from the dining car I might just trek there myself and order the food to go. Any thoughts? Is food even allowed to be ordered to go?

*3)*I understand that we'll be going through Glacier National Park during the dark so I won't get to see those beautiful views, but are there any other scenic areas I should keep an eye out for? Any notable stops where I'll get to hop out of the train and take a look around?

*4)*I've seen pictures online of people hanging up Christmas lights in their sleeper car window. Is that frowned on, or is it fine? If it doesn't bother the conductor or anything I might do that myself!

Again, thank you all so much for your answers. This forum is an amazing resource for first-time train travelers like myself!


----------



## cpotisch (Aug 21, 2018)

Matt M. said:


> *1)*Are there any specific things you think I should bring since I have my own room? I've done a search through other posts here and I saw someone suggest bringing a power strip since the roomettes only have one outlet (which is a great idea). Are there any other things a first-time traveler like myself should bring that I wouldn't necessarily think of?


I agree with the power strip recommendation. I would also recommend bringing a blanket, in case you get cold at night, and keeping all the stuff you'll need onboard in one small bag. So stuff like pajamas, a change of clothes, toiletries, etc. That way, you won't have to head downstairs to the baggage area whenever you're heading to bed or need to change in the morning. You should probably bring some snacks as well, since the offerings in the cafe car can be limited and expensive.



Matt M. said:


> *2)*I've read that you can get meals delivered to your room rather than eating in the dining car. I think I'd like to get breakfast delivered to my room one morning, but is it a big pain for the Sleeper Car Attendants? I'm not a morning person at all, and I love the idea of just slowly waking up with breakfast in bed while looking out the window at the snowy landscape, but if it's a big hassle for the attendant to bring food all the way from the dining car I might just trek there myself and order the food to go. Any thoughts? Is food even allowed to be ordered to go?


Room service is a fair bit of work for the SCA, but if you tip them accordingly (as we do), IMO it's fair to them. In the dining car and when we have meals brought to our rooms, we tip as we would in a restaurant, which is 15-20% of the menu prices, depending on the service. Since the SCA is basically your waiter when they bring you your meals, we tip he/she as we would the waiter in the dining car. And I completely agree that it is pretty wonderful to just relax in your room in the morning as you have breakfast and look out the window.



Matt M. said:


> *3)*I understand that we'll be going through Glacier National Park during the dark so I won't get to see those beautiful views, but are there any other scenic areas I should keep an eye out for? Any notable stops where I'll get to hop out of the train and take a look around?


I'm not sure which stops are particularly notable, but here's the list of smoke/stretch stops on the EB:


Empire Builder:
Wishram, WA (Portland branch only)*
Pasco, WA (Portland branch only)*
Wenatchee, WA (Seattle branch only)
Spokane, WA
Whitefish, MT
Shelby, MT
Havre, MT
Williston, ND
Minot, ND*
Grand Forks, ND
St. Cloud, MN*
St. Paul/Minneapolis, MN
Winona, MN
Milwaukee, WI (no smoking)




Matt M. said:


> *4)*I've seen pictures online of people hanging up Christmas lights in their sleeper car window. Is that frowned on, or is it fine? If it doesn't bother the conductor or anything I might do that myself!


They won't care in the slightest. Knock yourself out.

Have fun!


----------



## Bob Dylan (Aug 21, 2018)

Congratulations on snagging the room @ a good price! 

You didn't indicate whether you were on #7 or #8 ( the Seattle Section) or #27/#28 ( The Portland Section ) of the Builder.

If you're on #27 or #28 you will be in the Last Car on the Train ( unless there are PVs or Deadhead, Cars on the end of the Consist) and will travel a long the Columbia River Gorge between Portland and Spokane where the two sections are joined/ separated in the Dark.

There will not be a Diner on this Portion of the trip, so you will be served a Boxed Meal in the Sightseer Lounge by your SCA.It will be a long walk to the Diner and Lounge from the #27/#28 Sleeper between Spokane and Chicago but your SCA getss paid to bring your Meals to your room if so desired. Arrange this in advance, Tips are appreciated.

The Seattle Section (#7/#8) has the Diner between Seattle and,Spokane, but no Sightseer Lounge. The Trip through the Scenic Cascades and 7 mile Long Cascade Tunnel and Puget Sound into/out of Seattle is great, better than the Columbia Gorge which is very nice on its own IMO.. Win/Win whichever way you go.

There are plenty of threads and trip reports on AU about what to bring on your trip, please,consider joining as a Member,its Free and gives you access to many great Forums on AU that Guests cant use.Check it out!


----------



## Maglev (Aug 21, 2018)

Hi Matt!

1) Things to bring--my best advice is to not expect to be able to store luggage in your Roomette. Bring a small bag or day pack with what you want to have handy, and plan on storing most of your luggage on the luggage rack downstairs.

2) Meals in your room--I have only once asked for a meal in my room, since I do consider it an imposition on the SCA. The SCA would only bring you food when able, so there might be some delay. The dining car does not let passengers carry out food.

3) Scenery-you did not say whether you were taking the train to Seattle or Portland, but in either case the scenery on the last morning is spectacular (the Cascade Mountains or the Columbia River Gorge). You may get off the train at stops where there is dwell time (they will be announced over the PA system), but it is not recommended to leave the station.

4) Christmas lights--I see no problem with this, as long as you do no damage attaching the lights. If you are going to tape them up, use gaffer's tape since it does not leave a residue as duct tape or other types do.


----------



## Matt M. (Aug 21, 2018)

Ah, sorry, I didn't clarify that I'll be going from Chicago to Portland. My ticket says the train is #27, car 2730, room 005.


----------



## CCC1007 (Aug 21, 2018)

Last car in the train, enjoy the so called “railfan window” on the upper level of your car facing backwards.


----------



## Bob Dylan (Aug 21, 2018)

Good room! Hopefully you'll get a good SCA also.( the #27/#28 SCAs are Chicago Based)and ride in a Rehabbed Superliner I as opposed to a "rode hard and put up wet" Superliner II.

Having your Boxed Breakfast in the Sightseer Lounge as the,Sun comes up along the mighty Columbia ( note if on time this Train is currently having real delays on the Hi Line!)is a real treat as you head for the City of Roses.


----------



## the_traveler (Aug 21, 2018)

I would very highly recommend a power strip, especially if you have more than 1 item to plug in. And even if you do not, the plug is on the wall near your head on the seat. So if you want whatever it is to sit on the table, unless your cord is over 3 feet long, it will not reach the table!

You can certainly ask for your meals to be brought to your room. However, remember that in the morning is when your SCA makes the beds. Usually this is done while the passenger(s) are at breakfast. So you could say request it at 7:15, but if he or she is busy setting the 21 rooms in the car, (s)he may not get a chance to get to the Dining Car until 8:00. The same with the other meals.

While passengers can not get the entire meal “to go” by themselves (only the SCA can, because they order and pack it themselves), you can ask your server to bring say you coffee or dessert back to your room. They will be glad to prepare those small items for you.

Havre, MT is an interesting stop to explore. Next to the platform is a steam locomotive on display!

You can if you wish hang lights or things to make it more festive. But PLEASE use gaffer tape instead of duct tape! Gaffer tape does not leave residue behind when it is removed, duct tape does. Please consider the many other passengers after you.


----------



## Maglev (Aug 21, 2018)

Alcohol from private stock may be consumed by sleeping car passengers in their rooms. You may also ask your SCA to bring you a bucket of ice to chill your bubbly.


----------



## jebr (Aug 21, 2018)

To help with #1:

I used to find a power strip nearly essential to bring with - one with a cord that's a few feet long. However, now most of my electronics charge via USB - even my laptop will now charge (slowly) via USB! As such, I've shifted more towards having a USB multi-port charger with me versus having an AC power strip with multiple USB chargers plugged into it. (Of course, if you have a mix of both, having both is ideal!) I use this one: https://smile.amazon.com/gp/product/B01IUTIUEA/ and then also have purchased a separate set of cables and a carrying case so it can be easily brought with me. There's some with USB-C outlets on them as well if your computer or other high-powered device needs that.

I also like to bring some snacks with me. Sometimes it's nice to have something to munch on while taking in the scenery. I'll also bring some pop and hard cider/beer with me to enjoy while in my roomette. At the end of the day, it's relaxing to kick off your shoes, have a little snack, and sip on a good beer/cider while taking in the scenery (even if the scenery itself isn't that interesting!)


----------



## Mystic River Dragon (Aug 21, 2018)

At Minot, ND (a long stop), there is (or at least was, last September--hope she's still there) a lady who had a coffee truck. She served coffee to train passengers from a window on one side of the truck and coffee to people who drove through from a window on the other side!




After riding across sparsely populated (unless you count the cows) North Dakota, it was a nice and unexpected treat. Best of all, she had hot chocolate--and that was what I got and it was delicious!





That was a highlight of the trip for me, and another was riding along the Columbia River in the morning on the way to Portland. If you like rivers, this is worth getting up early for, even if you're not a morning person. If you don't know for sure that you'll be out that way again, definitely get your boxed breakfast (theirs is good--has something with protein, like ham, and a nice blueberry crumble) and head for the SSL to watch the sun rise over that magnificent river!



As Bob D. says above, it is a real treat!


----------



## ehbowen (Aug 21, 2018)

If gaffer's tape is too hard to find or too expensive, Office Depot (and probably Staples) sells adhesive-backed hooks which are intended for temporarily mounting pictures or posters and which would work great for Christmas lights. The adhesive removes cleanly with no residue, so it would be ideal for this application.


----------



## RichieRich (Aug 21, 2018)

Maglev said:


> Alcohol from private stock may be consumed by sleeping car passengers in their rooms. You may also ask your SCA to bring you a bucket of ice to chill your bubbly.


----------



## bratkinson (Aug 21, 2018)

Gaffers tape is available on Amazon...that's where I got mine after reading about it here. Works great! Right now, I'm in a roomette on the Silver Star and have a GPS device, my scanner antenna, and USB Wifi adapter all stuck to the window using gaffers tape. Comes off easily and can be reused several times before it loses its sticky-ness.

In regards to the power strip...I use a common 6" long indoor extension cord with 3 grounded outlets. 6 Feet comes in handy when using a station lounge or even hotel room where it's further than my cell phone power cord or laptop cord will reach, etc. Why grounded outlets? The charger for my laptop is a 3-pronger, as is the single outlet in the headrest of one of the facing seats. The original Superliner Is had a somewhat recessed outlet that neither a square 'cubetap' nor a cross-style (bright orange from Home Depot, etc) will fit into the recess to make they connection. That's why I use an extension cord. To save bulk, I use a simple 3-outlet (2 on one side, 1 on the other) 3-prong extension cord. Fortunately, on one of the refurb jobs the Superliners have undergone in their 40 years of existence has been to reconfigure the outlet to be slightly 'extended', making a cube tap/triple tap usable. But I wouldn't count on it, though. Depending on where I may need power, such as the Portland sleeper/first/business class lounge, I also carry a 2-prong to 3-prong adapter, too. By the way...trying to put a two prong cord or charger into the outlet will likely 'fall out'. It's quite loose for 2 prongs to fit tight. I've had to slightly bend the pins on even my 3 prong extension cord to keep it from falling out. I guess they're very 'well used' outlets!

When considering an extra blankets I've gone through a number of iterations for inflatable pillows I've found on Amazon to fill the 'gap' when I make up my own bed into a chaise-lounge configuration (flattened on one side, max recline only on the other) due to my GERD and other digestive issues. I finally found an inflatable pillow on Amazon that comes with a fuzzy, soft 36" by 60" blanket inside that if you leave it inside, it's a firm pillow. But take out the blanket and blow up the blanket 'case' (it's soft on one side, made of the most heavy-duty vinyl/plastic inflatable pillow I've found). It is also a 'simple' air valve, no 'pinch it' to blow or deflate it. Simply pop open the attached stopper and it deflates. It also comes with a face mask AND a pair of ear plugs...both quite useful if you get stuck overnight in coach as I have a couple times due to missed connections in Chicago.

Before I decided to try inflatable pillows, I simply woke up in the morning with my butt and mattress pad hanging down the 4" gap. As it turns out, years of traveling in roomettes, I've learned to pack 8-9 days worth of clothing, inflatable pillows, scanner, laptop, snacks, shave kit, medications, sweat pants (to wear when going to the restroom or shower), a couple T-shirts for sleeping (and going down the hall), extra batteries, and anything else I may need like carpenters shim-stock to wedge in a rattling door or upper bunk that is pretty rare these days, but in the '80s and '90's with the Superliners and Viewliners were new, they were major rattle-traps - ALL packed into an airline size 4-wheel carry on bag and a large 'gym bag' from Walmart with a number of pockets. The carry on bag fits perfectly under the seat after unloading the hanging items and some other items and forms the 'lowest level' of my inflatable pillow 'gap filler'. I also found a strap thing on Amazon that hooks on to the carry on handle, wraps around the gym bag, and then goes over the extended hand grip. That way, the gym bag is reasonably secure on top of the rolling bag. I used to use a 2-wheel carry on bag until I tore a wheel off it 2 years ago while walking from PDX station to the hotel 2 blocks away and crossed an abandoned train track in the street. Going with 4 wheels makes it a LOT easier to get around with and takes the strain off my shoulder and back. This year, I booked a different hotel in Portland that was on a light-rail line (University <something>, about 20 blocks almost straight south of the station). I used their coin-op (actually, credit-card-only op) hotel laundromat and washed everything about mid point on my vacation. Next time I go to PDX, I'll stay at the same place! About $75 cheaper than the hotel 2 blocks from the station.

Lastly, I also pack a pair of old fuzzy-lined moccasins I wear at home. They're far more comfortable than wearing shoes all the time and easily slip on and off when I have to go down the hall. Flip flops would work, too, but I keep my socks on unless I'm in bed.


----------



## bratkinson (Aug 22, 2018)

Earlier today, I realized I forgot to mention a couple of extra items in my post last night. And typing this on my laptop on a bouncing train has caused me to lose well over an hour so far today in typing something and suddenly it's gone when I accidentally touch the touch pad. I'd disable the blasted thing but doing so would wipe out the external mouse and other builtin features.

So, for the 3rd time in the past 30 minutes or so, I'll start again...

One of the things I've learned to do is to wrap up every cord I carry with me. In the past 40 years or so of train riding, I've gone from nothing more than a hand held scanner with extra batteries and crystals for each frequency to cell phone and charger, laptop and charger, GPS device with 3 foot cord that plugs into my laptop, 'trick' adapter cord that I can play my scanner in the left side of stereo headphones and music from my laptop into the right ear, 36” USB3 'extension' cord to my external USB3 wifi adapter that gets the faster wifi channels that my 8-9 year old refurb Windows 7 laptop doesn't get, head phones with 4 foot cord, 6 foot extension cord, and I'd have to dig them out to name 1 or 2 more. I used to simply try to 'keep them apart' as best as possible in my bag by utilizing different pockets, putting a fabric item between them, etc. I still wound up with a knotted mess too many times to count. Wrapping them up with a twist tie, rubber band, or Velcro strip greatly simplified the twisted together problems. But beware...when wrapping up a cord, do NOT bend it over where it comes out of it's terminator at each end...whether it's a 110v plug, the connection to a 'wall wart' transformer, or where it connects into the device. These days all those cords are made for a penny or two in China and are very prone to breakage at frequently flexed at sharp angle locations...at the connectors at each end. So when I wrap up an extension cord, both connectors stick out from the many wraps around my hand, etc.

But even wrapping the cords up didn't 100% solve the tangle problem. So now I've started putting every cord/corded item into separate zip lock bags. Now it's impossible for them to get tangled with each other or other items in the same bag, be it clothing or shave kit. I learned the hard way many years ago to never put any liquids in the same pouch or bag with electronics. Water bottles, especially, NEVER get put into any of my bags. Canned soda or whatever, ABSOLUTELY NEVER! I've seen several people who had to figure out how to get Coca Cola out of their cell phone, or laptop, etc. I should note that I bag extra batteries and other small loose items to keep them separated and dry in case something leaks, like canned deodorant, or hair spray.

40 years ago, when I was traveling a couple times per month to clients around the USA and a couple in Mexico, I too often discovered that my too hurried packing would forget to pack one or more somethings. I've discovered everything from no clean underwear, no clean socks, no tie, no razor, no toothbrush, you name it, when I'd get dressed to call on a customer, often for the first time. Now that I'm retired for the 2nd time, it's my too-fast-fading memory that's causing all the trouble. So I've learned to 'pre-pack' (ie, permanently in the rolling suitcase) spares of everything I SHOULD pack hope to do so. I therefore have extra underwear, toothpaste, deodorant, cash, shirt, pants, socks, and especially pills, both prescriptions and vitamins. My thinking is that I may 'lose a day' or two account bad weather, train detours and/or anullments, etc. So having at least one extra day of 'needs' packed has never 'saved' me yet, but I have had to use my 2nd small bottle of shampoo and 2nd backup can of hair spray when the ones I packed didn't have enough left in them for the entire multi-day trip. I even have a spare antenna for my scanner as the adapter I use for it broke on one trip and I didn't have a replacement! (I don't trust the durability of the new mini connector style scanner antenna mount. So I bought a converter to convert that to the long tried and true BNC connector, and then another to convert it back to what my 160mhz tuned antenna uses that can directly mount to the radio. I have a couple of BNC mount RR-tuned antennas I used on my old Radio Shack scanner, so I carry one of those with me now, too) That was the end of the scanner for that trip!

Late addition...I also use a WIRED mouse rather than the I-would-smash-it-to-bits-if-I-could touch pad. Why? I chased my wireless mouse too many times on the floor in a crowded NEC coach or business class and when I could stand it no more, I finally switched to a USB mouse and a 'wrapped' cord that prevents it from hitting the floor when plugged in. Also, I had to replace the first wireless mouse...cost...$15 or so. I'm on my 2nd wired mouse these days...$2-3 to replace. And yes, it gets bagged, too.

I was never a Boy Scout, but their motto holds true: “be prepared”.


----------



## me_little_me (Aug 23, 2018)

A suggestion for where to sleep- if you are agile, not claustrophobic, and not too tall, I have found that when in a roomette alone, sleeping in the upper bunk and leaving the lower one set up for daytime use works great. Wen you wake up in the morning, you get down from your bunk, have more room for changing and can sit down to look out the window. Also good if you are an insomniac as you can get up, go "downstairs" and sit up for awhile then go back to sleep "upstairs". Just tell the SCA that you will be sleeping in the upper bunk and he/she will make that up.

If sleeping on lower bunk, I pull down upper one before retiring and lay out my morning clothes and toiletry kit on it then I push it up. In the morning, you pull it down and you don't have to try and get things out of your bag.


----------



## PVD (Aug 23, 2018)

I do that in a Viewliner, but find in a Superliner that doesn't work that well for me, since the upper doesn't go straight up and down.


----------



## cpotisch (Aug 23, 2018)

PVD said:


> I do that in a Viewliner, but find in a Superliner that doesn't work that well for me, since the upper doesn't go straight up and down.


It also has way less headroom and now window.


----------



## PVD (Aug 24, 2018)

That influences whether or not people are comfortable up there, I was actually talking about the use of the upper as a valet shelf to lay out stuff for the morning....


----------



## cpotisch (Aug 24, 2018)

PVD said:


> That influences whether or not people are comfortable up there, I was actually talking about the use of the upper as a valet shelf to lay out stuff for the morning....


Oh. I thought you were responding to this part of his post:



me_little_me said:


> A suggestion for where to sleep- if you are agile, not claustrophobic, and not too tall, I have found that when in a roomette alone, sleeping in the upper bunk and leaving the lower one set up for daytime use works great. Wen you wake up in the morning, you get down from your bunk, have more room for changing and can sit down to look out the window. Also good if you are an insomniac as you can get up, go "downstairs" and sit up for awhile then go back to sleep "upstairs". Just tell the SCA that you will be sleeping in the upper bunk and he/she will make that up.


----------



## PVD (Aug 24, 2018)

No, the other paragraph


----------



## cpotisch (Aug 24, 2018)

PVD said:


> No, the other paragraph


Yep. I figured that after your first reply to me.


----------



## dustyroad (Sep 5, 2018)

the_traveler said:


> I would very highly recommend a power strip, especially if you have more than 1 item to plug in. And even if you do not, the plug is on the wall near your head on the seat. So if you want whatever it is to sit on the table, unless your cord is over 3 feet long, it will not reach the table!
> 
> You can certainly ask for your meals to be brought to your room. However, remember that in the morning is when your SCA makes the beds. Usually this is done while the passenger(s) are at breakfast. So you could say request it at 7:15, but if he or she is busy setting the 21 rooms in the car, (s)he may not get a chance to get to the Dining Car until 8:00. The same with the other meals.
> 
> ...


 Since you are in a roomette there should be coffee in your car already. I also take the clothes hangers out of the closet. They can rattle all the time and be very annoying. I don't use the top bunk so when I travel in my roomette I take a carry-on suitcase plus a small tote and a back pack. All of it fits nicely in the room with me. I put the suitcase on it's side on the top step for the bunk.. I put the tote on top of it and the back pack behind the tote. It all fits nicely and nothing has ever fallen off. I also carry plenty of lysol wipes for the restroom and a small can of scented spray. It is a long trip going cross-country and a fresh smell for the restroom never hurts. Also a travel size can of bed-bug spray is used by my me also. Precautionary measures on the mattress, seats and floor never hurts when the same mattress is used all the time on the train. These are just some of my tips that I hope help some of my fellow train travelers.


----------



## Trakker (Oct 2, 2018)

Havre, MT also has a geocache in the top corner of the post that surrounds the steam locomotive (see geocaching.com). Use the observation car once it hooks up in Spokane; it can be noisy, but there are tables and it's a domed window car. Everyone orders the Land & Sea the first night in the dining room. Since you're leaving from Portland, you get a boxed dinner instead. Not quite the same, but order the steak the following night. It's not pre-cooked and is generally delicious. Yes, you can order in your room, but it IS a PITA for the attendant - especially the PDX one who will have to travel 6 cars each way to get it and again to get your credit card slip signed. He's already doing this for those mobility-impaired passengers in the lower level, so if you *really* want breakfast in your room, go for it. Just make sure you tip at the end of the trip.

Hope you get Andre, the best Portland sleeper attendant!


----------

